# PC ausschalten



## Raven280438 (28. April 2010)

Hi,

meine Frage: 
Leidet der PC darunter, wenn ich regelmäßig über Nacht den Netzschalter hinten am Rechner ausschalte?


Gruß


----------



## PC Heini (28. April 2010)

Hei

Nicht dass ich wüsste. Ich habe meinen PC an einer Steckerleiste mit Schalter und trenne den PC komplett vom Netz.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. April 2010)

Hallo!

Nein, da leidet (fast) nichts.

Früher, als es noch die AT-Netzteile gab, wurde die Stromzufuhr  physikalisch durch betätigen des An/Aus-Schalters getrennt.

Heute, bei ATX-Netzteilen, wird das Board immernoch mit Storm versorgt.
Nur so lässt sich der "Suspend to RAM"-Modus (kurz: S3..... auch bekannt unter Standby) realisieren.
Im gegensatz zu "Suspend to Disk" (S4..... Ruhezustand) wird aber immernoch (ein wenig) Storm benötigt, dafür ist das Betriebssystem (insbesondere wenn man viele Anwendungen laufen hat) aus dem Standby schneller wieder "hochgefahren" als wie beim Ruhezustand.
So kann man am nächsten Tag da wieder weitermachen, wo man am Abend zuvor aufgehört hat..... ohne auf langes hochfahren warten zu müssen (es befindet sich ja noch alles im RAM ).
Wenn Du also auf den Standby verzichten kannst, dann spricht nichts dagegen den am Netzteil befindlichen Schalter auszuschalten (aber bitte vorher runterfahren, sonst könnte Datenverlust bestehen ).
Allerdings ist dabei zu beachten dass, da der Rechner ja vom Stromnetz getrennt wird, die Batterie für das BIOS entsprechend mehr belastet wird.
Da bei einem vom Stromnetz getrennten Rechner die Batterie i.d.R aber immernoch mehrere Jahre durchhält, dürfte es vermutlich günstiger sein sich hin und wieder eine neue Batterei zu kaufen, als den für den sonst benötigten (minimalen) Stromverbrauch zu zahlen.

Kleines Rechenbeispiel:
Mein Energiekostengerät zeigt leider nur ganze Watt an, moderne Geräte benötigen meist aber nurnoch 0,3 Watt oder weniger.
Ich rechne mal mit 0,7 Watt (also ein faires Mittelmaß zwischen dem einen Watt was mein Energiekostengerät anzeigt und dem was Geräte tatsächlich verbrauchen )
0,7 Watt * 24 Stunden * 365 Tage = 6132 Watt = 6,132 kW
Die Kilowattstunde kostet bei und 0,2136 EUR.
6,132 kW * 0,2136 EUR = 1,31 EUR pro Jahr (gerundet) wenn das Gerät nicht vom Stromnetz getrennt wird.
Eine Batterie (CR2032) kostet ab ca. 1 EUR
1,31 EUR / 12 Monate * 9 Monate = 0,98 EUR Stronkosten
Oder anders ausgedrückt: wenn die Batterie über 9 Monate durchhält, dann ist es günstiger wenn man den Rechner vom Stromnetz trennt.
Ich persönlich kann mich nicht daran erinnern dass eine Batterie bei nur so kurz gehalten hat. 
Aber selbst wenn die Batterie 10 Jahre hält, lohnt es sich nicht wirklich (für ca. 11 Cent Stromkostenersparnis pro Monat) ständig unter den Tisch zu krabbeln um den Rechner auszuschalten. 

Da macht es eher Sinn mal den Fernseher für 2 Stunden abzuschalten und statt dessen mal spazieren zu gehen (bei z.B. 100 Watt Verbrauch kommt man so auf eine Ersparnis von ca. 1,30 EUR pro Monat). 

Zugegeben, der Rechner wäre für die Zeit zwar vor Überspannung geschützt..... aber meist passiert ja immer dann etwas, wenn man nicht damit rechnet..... also wenn der Rechner benutzt wird. 
Dann nützt es auch nichts wenn man über die letzten 10 Jahre hinweg 13,10 EUR Stromkosten gespart hat..... 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## hela (30. April 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Nein, da leidet (fast) nichts...


... Ich bin der gleichen Meinung. Allerdings funktionieren Wake-on-Ring und Wake-on-LAN nicht mehr, wenn du den PC physisch vom Stromnetz trennst. Falls du beides nicht brauchst, dann solltest du halt Strom sparen.


----------

